# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 326 : Apocalypse aux crevettes

## Maria Kalash

Lire la news sur le site

C’est l’histoire d’un billet de 10 euros. Rangé bien au chaud dans le distributeur automatique d’une grande banque française que nous ne citerons pas, à l’angle de la rue Bauer et de la rue nationale à Forbach, en Moselle, il retrouva la lumière du matin gris vers 8:37 ce 15 octobre 2015. Son bol d’air ne fut que de courte durée. Aussitôt sorti de la machinerie, aussitôt fourré dans un portefeuille en cuir râpé, cadeau d’anniversaire d’un père à son fils en mai 2005, volé, jeté par terre, puis adopté par une nouvelle famille. Après une matinée coincé entre une vulgaire facturette de supermarché (litière pour chat, essuie-tout, soda, carottes, steaks hachés) et un billet de 20 euros un peu snob, dans la chaleur moite d’une poche arrière de pantalon, le billet de 10 euros sentit que son destin allait basculer. C’était l’heure de la pause déjeuner. Quand le portefeuille s’ouvrit, la luminosité aveuglante du point presse de la gare SNCF de Forbach le déboussola. Il sentit des doigts gourds se saisir de lui, et le poser. L’espace de quelques instants, moins d’une seconde probablement, il fut en contact avec le Canard PC 326. Sa couverture orangée, son odeur de solvants d’imprimerie, le velouté de sa pastille… PA7011546533 perdit connaissance sous l’effet de la violence mystique de cette rencontre. Pour la première fois de sa carrière de billet, il avait eu le sentiment d’être utile. Pour la première fois de sa carrière de billet, il pleura. 
Oui je sais, osef des histoires de billets, mais entre le dossier majeur consacré aux menaces qui pèsent sur le marché des jeux indépendants, nos trouzaines de tests sur des jeux fantastiques (*Undertale*, *Prison Architect*, *Steredenn*), et tout le reste, c’était trop dur de choisir. Je vous laisse donc aux mains de ce délectable sommaire, que vous pourrez retrouver en kiosque dès le jeudi 15 octobre, pour la modique somme de 4,90 euros (avec en ultra-bonus, les articles en entier).

----------


## Djal

Petit billet, qu'est il devenu  :Emo:

----------


## Darkath

C'est un message subliminal pour annoncer une augmentation du prix à 10€

----------


## Maria Kalash

Dayum, moi qui croyais être restée discrète.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Et l'apocalypse de la sortie quasi simultanée sur epresse? C'est pour bientôt? Pasque bon; le cpc hardware est tjrs en vadrouille, lui...

----------


## LaVaBo

> PA7011546533*


* Pour des raisons de confidentialité, le nom des intervenants a été modifié

----------


## gougnaf

Mieux vaut être dévoré par les remords dans la forêt de Forbach qu'être dévoré par les morbacs dans la forêt de Francfort.

----------


## Manu71

Alors là, je suis bluffé....c'est Maria qui connait aussi bien Forbach ?

----------


## ERISS

Et la suite de l'histoire? Un canard dépucèle un billet,
 ils furent heureux et adoptèrent de nombreux billards?

----------


## Cheshire

Ah, Forbach... J'ai travaillé à la centrale électrique voisine (à charbon, comme il se doit).

 Sinon très sympa le clin d’œil aux indies les plus célèbres de ces dernières années ; je soupçonne qu'un des effets de l'"indiecalypse" est qu'on aura du mal dans un futur proche à voir émerger des personnages aussi emblématiques et reconnaissables.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Excellent ton petit billet Maria! J'ai bien rigolé.

Miam miam ce numéro vite j'espère qu'il arrivera vite dans la vite au lettre.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Bon, sympa de voir que le cpc est sorti aujourd'hui sur epresse mais le hardware, toujours pas.

Désolé, mais vous perdez encore une vente, les amis...

----------


## ERISS

Arf les indépendants qui veulent leur Hadopi, hey vous avez déjà Steam!
Chasse-gardée, comme si par définition un jeu vidéo ne pouvait être fait que par des pros.
Hey, un amateur est plus indépendant que vous: Vous les pros, vous êtes dépendants de vos clients.

----------


## Jolaventur

Bon va falloir balancer qui c'est qui traine ses guètre à Forbach en mozelle?
Je vais étoffer La LISTE.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bon, sympa de voir que le cpc est sorti aujourd'hui sur epresse mais le hardware, toujours pas.
> 
> Désolé, mais vous perdez encore une vente, les amis...


En fait il vaudrait mieux poster quand tu achètes le numéro et ne le pirate pas pour des raisons X ou Y, là ce serait édifiant et intéressant !

----------


## LaVaBo

Le sous-titre du dossier sur les indés en couverture est presque mensonger: on a un état des lieux des difficultés et du contexte actuel, mais pas vraiment de conseils sur "comment éviter la catastrophe"...

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> En fait il vaudrait mieux poster quand tu achètes le numéro et ne le pirate pas pour des raisons X ou Y, là ce serait édifiant et intéressant !


Non.

----------


## Cheshire

C'était évidemment gros comme une maison, mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de vérifier si la pastille "Grattez ici" était vraiment grattable...  ::|:

----------


## ducon

J’ai gratté la pastille et j’ai lu la réponse : DTC. Je suis déçu, vous êtes trop prévisibles et en plus, dans ma pastille, il y a déjà un flan au pâté.

----------


## Zohan

Pour le prochain numéro, une pastille pour la gorge serait la bienvenue.

----------


## ERISS

" Non à la concurrence déloyale, l'amour ne doit qu'être tarifé: Mort au jeu v'idéal! "
(okay les indies on ne vie pas que de nique et binouzes, mais faites pas vos éditeurs d'appauvrissement du jeu)

----------


## Izual

Capitaine, je crois que ce martien tente de communiquer avec nous.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon, sympa de voir que le cpc est sorti aujourd'hui sur epresse mais le hardware, toujours pas.
> 
> Désolé, mais vous perdez encore une vente, les amis...


Sérieux t'en a pas marre de toujours la ramener pour ton édition epresse ? On a compris, y'a du retard, tu nous fais le coup à chaque fois, bah plains-toi en MP à qui de droit.
Ou achète la version papier, c'est la meilleure de toute façon. Lire un mag' en numérique  :ouaiouai: ...

----------


## Haraban

On fait quoi quand on a "GAGNE" qui apparait quand on gratte la pastille?

----------


## ducon

On a le doigt qui pue ?

----------


## Cheshire

Alors, dans l'article sur Star Citizen, le site avec une citation de l'article de The Escapist, c'est glassdoor.com, pas backdoor.com... On ne veut pas savoir qui est à l'origine de la confusion et surtout comment  ::ninja:: 

 Pour Pipomantis : une vidéo où un dev de Vlambeer indique leurs astuces pour rendre leurs jeux aussi punchy - en partant d'un shooter planplan pour arriver, étape par étape, à un truc super dynamique.

----------


## Grhyll

Je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu é_è Je commence à m'inquiéter  ::(:

----------


## ducon

ó_ò tu veux dire ?

----------


## Grhyll

Ah ben pour être honnête, ça ne m'était jamais venu à l'esprit de faire ça avec des "o" '_' Je dois bien reconnaître que le rendu final est impressionnant, mais j'ai un peu peur de la difficulté de réalisation accrue...

----------


## ERISS

> Capitaine, je crois que ce martien tente de communiquer avec nous.


Ouai j'avais oublié de viser avec ma diffraction, ça ne s'adressait pas vraiment à vous:
 j'ai rajouté 'les indies', c'était dans la continuité de mon message d'avant.

Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, peut-être un jour viendrais-je pour vous...  :Halmet:   :OO:

----------


## ducon

> Ah ben pour être honnête, ça ne m'était jamais venu à l'esprit de faire ça avec des "o" '_' Je dois bien reconnaître que le rendu final est impressionnant, mais j'ai un peu peur de la difficulté de réalisation accrue...


o accent aigu et o accent grave, rien de difficile.

----------


## Pipomantis

> Pour Pipomantis : une vidéo où un dev de Vlambeer indiquent leurs astuces pour rendre leurs jeux aussi punchy - en partant d'un shooter planplan pour arriver, étape par étape, à un truc super dynamique.


Ouaip, j'avais vu passer ça. On dirait d'ailleurs que de plus en plus de devs s'en inspirent et apprennent à faire un bon screenshake, ce qui me va parfaitement.

----------


## Grhyll

> o accent aigu et o accent grave, rien de difficile.


Toujours plus d'efforts que "é" et "è" qui ont l'avantage d'être directement accessibles et proches du "_" :D


Par contre, au risque d'avoir l'air sérieux, toujours pas de Canard PC chez moi  ::(:  Je suis le seul ? Je peux encore espérer le recevoir, ou bien un voisin a dû le trouver dans sa boîte aux lettres ?

----------


## ERISS

> On dirait d'ailleurs que de plus en plus de devs s'en inspirent et apprennent à faire un bon screenshake, ce qui me va parfaitement.


La puissance des ordinateurs (dont la RAM maintenant) permet de créer d'excellents _caches-misère_ pour créer vite-fait des jeux pour tenter sa chance sur Steam.
Le mieux c'est quand même de rajouter ce _Michael Bay_ sur un bon jeu _au départ_...
on sait déjà ce que ça donne quand c'est rajouté sur _Les Petits Chevaux_  ::rolleyes:: 
D3 c'est le _bruit-blanc_ du H&S, comme Rift celui du MMO: sous prétexte de richesse (et de facilité d'équilibrage), tout se ressemble.
Ainsi, paradoxalement, ces effets pyrotechniques constants sont hypnotiques car plaqués sur une base pauvre, tout comme le bruit d'une chute d'eau proche (voir la mer et ses vagues) aide à s'endormir...

----------

